# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Ogallala, el final de un mar subterráneo

## Luján

Leo en cienciadebolsillo este artículo:

http://cienciadebolsillo.com/geologi...+International




> Puede considerarse un fósil de un  pasado remoto. Y, como otros fósiles, se encuentra bajo la tierra. Sin  embargo, esto no implica que este protegido. El acuífero Ogallala, es  una inmensa masa de agua que impregna el subsuelo de 8 estados en los  Estados Unidos.  Es, también, una fuente no renovable que empieza a  agotarse. No es el único ejemplo en nuestro planeta. 
> 
>  Todo sabemos que, bajo la superficie  terrestre, puede encontrarse agua. Pero no somos conscientes de la  cantidad almacenada o del tiempo requerido para ello. Son ríos, lagos o  auténticos mares de agua dulce que se esconden en rocas permeables y  podemos extraer mediante pozos y bombeos. El acuífero Ogallala es uno de  los más importantes ya que ocupa un área de unos 450.000 kilómetros  cuadrados un espesor de agua de entre 30 y 120 metros. Su formación fue  muy lenta y progresiva. Para observarla tendríamos que retroceder entre 2  y 6 millones de años. Los ríos de aquella época acumulaban sedimentos  porosos sobre una superficie impermeable. Estos sedimentos quedaron  impregnados de una enorme cantidad de agua. Encajada entre rocas  impermeables, y sin acceso al mar, se fue acumulando  hasta ser  descubierta a principios del siglo XX. Después de la segunda guerra  mundial, comenzó la perforación masiva de pozos para alimentar  a la  agricultura de la zona. El crecimiento de la población también exigía un  suministro fiable de agua y este inmenso acuífero se convirtió en un  recurso valiosísimo y aparentemente inagotable. Sin preocuparse por  lluvias o variaciones climáticas, los campos situados sobre el acuífero  tenían agua garantizada gracias a  la energía barata que permitía su  bombeo hasta la superficie. Esto ha provocado que  el 80 por ciento del agua consumida en esta zona proceda del acuífero.  Hablamos varios millones de personas y cerca del 20 por ciento de la producción estadounidense de trigo, algodón o maíz. 
> 
>  
> Tamaño y espesor del acuífero Ogallala. Fuente: Wikipedia 
> 
>  Pero, por muy abundante que sea, este  suministro no es inagotable y tampoco puede reponerse con las lluvias.  Poco a poco, milímetro a milímetro, el nivel del agua fue desciendo al  igual que la zona que ocupaba.  Los pozos comienzan a secarse conforme el agua se concentra en las zonas mas profundas. 
> 
> ...

----------


## albertillovernel

Me suena muchísimo...al igual que el 23 en nuestro país, inmenso pero modesto en comparación, alguien dijo a mediados del siglo pasado que era "un mar de agua dulce bajo la Mancha". La gente se lo tomó en serio y comenzó la explotación masiva. Y poco a poco, lo fueron esquilmando. 
Lo malo, -comparativamente hablando- de los dos ejemplos que propones, es que son acuíferos fósiles (especialmente el de Nubia, que se formó cuando el Sahara era bosque tropical y llovía) y que se está extrayendo agua que nunca se repondrá. Somos incapaces de asimilar ésto. Sencillamente llegamos, cogemos lo que tenemos más próximo y quien venga después, que se encuentre el marrón y nuestra basura.

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece recordar que ya los de California acabaron con otro acuífero fósil hace años, que si no recuerdo mal no estaba en el estado de California, mediante un trasvase que según decían generaría la suficiente riqueza como para poder obtener más tarde, cuando se acabase el agua, agua más cara mediante otros métodos. De los resultados no tengo idea, pero el hecho de que lo hiciesen a conciencia da idea de lo que somos capaces de hacer los humanos por el agua, y el dinero.

----------

